# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Ka-bar Kukri

## Badawg

I tend to "collect" edged weapons I have a lot of old military knives including more than a few Ka-bars. I also have a WWII USMC butter knife, and wanted to replace it in my carry kit with something a little lighter and more versatile. I considered a Khukri, and have a couple, but never liked the handle on them, and I have always suspected the steel of anything from India. So, enter Ka-bar:

A few years ago(3?) I bought a KA-BAR Khukri knife. It's a big mother, 17" long with an 11" blade. It's real nice, can be used as a hatchet and a machete, yet has a very fine edge due to the high quality forged carbon steel.it's parkerized too, which is a nice finish for such a workhorse. it goes to every event and I take it hiking too, as it's so versatile. It slices, it dices, it chops, it's a good digging tool and great for making kindling. And, if you were to wave it at Paul Hogan, he would say "Now that's a knife!"
I have abused this knife, chopping wood, digging in the garden, Pry bar work on pallets... And it takes it all very well.

The scabbard though... That's another story. The stitching started to go a while back as the edge is forced to slide across it. Then the detente snap failed and made it unsafe to carry. I was bummed. really bummed as Ka-bar is legendary for quality. Then I got to thinking... the blade has a lifetime warranty. So I emailed them last week and asked if they would cover the scabbard? There was no response... Until today, when I got an email back saying " Of course! Send us your address!"

Why I thought they would not cover it, I will never know, but I guess I have to believe in positive thinking more, and also to give the benefit of the doubt to companies that have a legend to live up to until they disappoint me.

So if you are in the market for a blade, I again recommend KA-BAR as a great quality product with great customer service, and a reputation they honor.

I am still building a better scabbard, but I will keep the original, and use it on occasion.

BD

----------


## red lake

I have one of those that my grandfather brought back from the war. Big sucker, looks like it could go through so pretty big "things". Very cool but I would  never consider chopping wood with it. He also brought back a blood stained swastika flag amongst other things.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Ive never seen a KaBar like this, Do you have a pic?

----------


## crashdive123

Here ya go.  http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/st....html?s=KA1249

----------


## tonester

i only hear good things about ka-bar. my next blade is gonna be the ka-bar/becker companion.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Has anyone tried the Ka Bar Worthog?

----------


## RangerXanatos

I'm actually contemplating placing an order for their new Becker Necker, the Kukri, and a Sog Fusion Fixation.

I thought once about getting the folding Ka-Bar Warthog but decided against it after reading some reviews.  I have no clue about the fixed blade.

----------


## Badawg

Don't know about the warthog, but I have an airforce issue Ka-bar survival knife, and it's in my carry bag or on my belt whenever outdoors. It may be 40 years old... but it's like new. The sheath is that tan leather with an anodized green plate on the back and it's dated 1968. I used to carry it in my workday bag, but now I have a real nice double edged Kershaw Amphibian there. Smaller, lighter and very comfy in the hand... This little stinger goes on the train with me every day, along with a surefire light. I figure my daily carry is much more for surviving around two-legged problems...

----------


## HOP

I like the style of a Kurki but usually end up using a machette or my Ontario ATAK .
I do have a Warthog it is a very wide blade knife that lends it self to digging but is actually a pretty good slicer but wold not do fine work very well.
I am putting up a photo of my warthog next to a pitted and abused Camilus USMC that Iwas given to me in this condition and some day I will do a restoration on it.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Runs With Scissors

Ka-bar is a good knife. I like the looks of the Warthog, would like it even more if it were a 7" blade.
The Kukri is a good one, I'd buy it.
I also like the 18" Cold Steel Kukri Machete.
I REALLY dig Himalayian Imports or Khukri House khukris. But they're pricey because of shipping. Damned fine knives, though.

But as far as quality Ka-Bar is a good'un, too. Once you get a good edge bevel on the CS Kukri Machete (it comes with that blasted utility edge), which took me a few hours of filing, stoning (with both a medium and fine diamond stone, then a fine ceramic stone)--it's a friggin' machine. 

I had the poles (uprights and framing poles) for an A-frame shelter cut in less than 30 minutes with mine. I've abused the everloving crap out of it and it still holds a great edge.

I'd imagine the Kabar is as good, maybe even better. I've found the key to a Khukri style blade is having the inside curve hair shaving sharp (it's used for finer work) and the chopping blade just sharp enough to cut regular typing paper without tearing it. YMMV, though. I don't like a hair popping edge on a chopper, I can't shake the feeling that the edge will roll or chip if the blade lands the wrong way. That my humble opinion, though.

I say get it. I love a Khuk blade. Good for many a thing.

----------


## Dave Johns

Ok, this will probably paint me as a noob, but why the desire for longer blades? I have a standard 7" kabar, but 9 times out of 10 (not too experienced yet btw) I wind up using a hatchet, or a small blade. I understand different tools for different jobs, but I havent figured out the _advantage_ of a big blade yet. 

What situations have you guys preferred a long blade (such as a machette) over a different tool (such as an axe or hatchet)

Thanks for the info!

----------


## crashdive123

> Ok, this will probably paint me as a noob, but why the desire for longer blades? I have a standard 7" kabar, but 9 times out of 10 (not too experienced yet btw) I wind up using a hatchet, or a small blade. I understand different tools for different jobs, but I havent figured out the _advantage_ of a big blade yet. 
> 
> What situations have you guys preferred a long blade (such as a machette) over a different tool (such as an axe or hatchet)
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Some say that you can do everything with a large blade that you can with a small blade, but you can't do everything with a small blade that you can do with a large blade.  While I don't completely agree with that, I do believe it is true more times than not.  Chopping chores is probably one of the advantages of a bigger blade.  While smaller blades can be used with a battoning technique, a larger may hold up a bit better.  The biggest factor is probably how much weight you want to carry.  For back packing where I am trying to cut down on the weight I carry I will not bring a really large blade (probably something like your K-Bar is fine) and maybe a small folder or two.

As far as the machette - for clearing brush they are an excellent tool, whereas a hatchet would probably be ineffective.

----------


## HOP

I do not look forward to finding one cutting tool to do every thing it would be a sad day . If I were to lose it I would be stuck plus I would not have an excuse to get and try so many different tools.
I do look to what works the most efficient and use that tool primarily but still have a secondary tool for slightly different work.

----------


## Dave Johns

HOP and Crash, thanks for replying. I agree; you want the best tool for the job, even if that means carrying several choices.  In my limited experiences, I just havent had the opportunity to need a bigger knife, although Crash is right that a hatchet would be pretty bad at clearing brush. 

I had once thought that a 7" knife was all I would need until I:  

1) tried to baton / strip enough wood to keep a fire going all night (the only thing available was a huge tree that had very recently fallen)

2) tried to get a splinter out of my hand. 

In each of these cases, the ka-bar was NOT the best tool for the job. 


So what other cases would a large knife come in as the proper tool?

Dave

----------


## chiye tanka

D.J., don't take this wrong, in skilled hands, that knife would have worked. Just keep practicing.

----------


## crashdive123

Dave - with a small folding saw, cutting the log/limb into smaller pieces it would be even easier to split some of that wood.

----------


## Dave Johns

Crash, thats what I decided too. I started packing a nice hatchet, and it works real well for me. I have also been looking at getting a Gerber folding saw, just like you mention.  I just wonder what i am "missing" with the bigger knives...

Also, Chiya, I dont take it wrong at all.  A lesson I learned a long time ago: I dont know everything.  ANY help/comment/criticism will be appreciated, or at least laughed at.

Dave

----------


## crashdive123

> I just wonder what i am "missing" with the bigger knives...


For me, it would be the difference in a camping/hiking trip and a survival situation.  Camping/hiking trip = planned outting, bringing the gear you need, enjoying yourself.  Your "knife needs in this situation will probably revolve around smaller chores.  Survival situation = an unplanned event where your biggest knife chores will most likely be chopping to build shelter, gather firewood,etc.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Crashdive is right, a weight of 3 LBS. or more is a suitable range of heavyness some Kukuri weigh as much as 7 Lbs. I have one from Kurdistan that has a blade 1/2"thick x 18 inches long, it weighs 6 Lbs, 2 ounces.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Goodness gracious. That's not a khuk you swing, you just let it fall! 
Maybe you just think that you will have bigger zombies to fight than the rest of us.   :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

I don't know RX.  Last weekend I brought two kukris with me.  One was a traditional one - fairly heavy, while the other was the Smith & Wesson Outback.  I was splitting oak with them.  While I was able to split it with the Smith, it took a whole lot of battoning to get the job done.  There was much less effor expended using the heaviier one.  I know that weight is a concern for a lot of people, but at my size if I'm gonna worry about an extra pound (I wasn't hiking) I'll just diet. :Big Grin:

----------


## Badawg

So the new scabbard arrived on Wednesday. They have changed the build on it from my original. The stitching looks better and more rubust(bigger thread?). and there is an extra rivet at the mouth. Very happy about that. My attempt at an HDPE scabbard so far has not been good. Just try to get that stuff to stick together... Going to have to resort to mechanical fasteners...

----------


## Blood Groove

Oh I'm so glad that someone has brought up a thread on teh Ka-bar kukri. I love this knife! I got it about a year and a month ago, and it's worked like crazy since. I've cut down so many trees,and then cut them into smaller pieces it's amazing. I constructed two shelters in the woods (one large one small) and all the cutting I did was with teh ka-bar kukri. It took a lot of logs. I've never really had to sharpen the thing ( except to get out small chips or rolls on the ege) and it still shaves hair off my arm. After a whole year! It's really amazing the quality of this thing. I'd alwats carry it when ever I went into the woods, until I got my kukri from Nepal. The spine isn't that thick but it's long and very fat so it's still got a lot of weight behind it. That's a good thing becuase with a thicker spin you don't get as much penetration as with a thinner spin, as the thinner blade will travel more easily through the material you are cutting. BAsically what I'm saying is that the Ka-bar kukri is going to get great penetration because it's heavy, but still has a thin blade. Also the handle is very comfortable. The Kraton G is a good grip with or without gloves and the classic Ka-bar "washer style" grip is very nice. It's also molded to fit in a hand more comfortably than the classic round-handled Ka-bars. The little "beak" at the bottum of the handle also helps to stop the hand from slipping off the knife. Altogether it's a very reliable and strong knife.

----------


## Blood Groove

I know I didn't really need to go off and give an essay on the knife, but when the opportunity comes up to talk about a knife I have, I can't resist  :Big Grin:

----------


## chiggersngrits

i have one with the cutlass style blade, nice blade and the grip is comfy. never used a kukri, might have to get one.

----------


## Badawg

I wasn't that happy with the edge it came with. I tend to the "sharpen until blood runs" school and have spent a lot of time with a triangle sharpener. My baby wouldn't let me carve the turkey with it this year 8^((

----------


## Blood Groove

Oh yeah that's do a great job on a turkey. I eat with all my knives. Infact this Thanksgiving I cut my turkey with that home-made Bowie of mine.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I personally prefer a parang in the jungle, which is Malaysian and similar to a kukri. I have a ten inch bladed parang and it is great for clearing brush, chopping wood and the natives even skin small game with it, though I usually make a mess  when I try this. In the woods in the US, though, I preferred to carry a hatchet or a large bowie.

----------


## RBB

Just have one kukri.  It is 18th century - picked up at a pawn shop in England near where a Ghurka regiment was stationed (by a friend of mine).  I bought it for what he'd paid for it - $8.

It's a work of art compared to any other Kukri I've ever seen (it's the one in the middle).  For grace, balance, and smithing excellence, the photo doesn't do it justice.  With it are an Eskrima short sword, and a repro plug bayonet:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Blood Groove

Wow that's amazing that you got that kukri for such a great price. I be it's worth a lot of maney, it seems like a collecters item. HAve Gurkhas actually used that same kukri in battle before you got it?

----------


## RBB

> Wow that's amazing that you got that kukri for such a great price. I be it's worth a lot of maney, it seems like a collecters item. HAve Gurkhas actually used that same kukri in battle before you got it?


No way to know.  Dated to 1700s by a museum curator.  He thought I should donate it. Seemed like he knew what he was talking about (he had an interest in knives) but, who knows.

----------


## Blood Groove

Well If it's that old it's bound to have been used in some type of battle. I mean thats what they were made for.

----------


## primeelite

I own a Ka-Bar and I do like it but a lot of times I prefer the handle to be a little more of a fit for me such as a larger handguard. I always hear stories though about how well the Ka Bar holds up in both survival and fighting situations. I tend to prefer knifes with a saw edge on them somewhere whether bottom or back because I feel in a survival situation it is all around better. But like someone said there are really different knives for each situation you find yourself in.

----------


## RBB

> I am still building a better scabbard, but I will keep the original, and use it on occasion.
> 
> BD


I wonder if you'd be better off making a two piece wood scabbard, covered with leather - like the original kukris?  Must be some reason they do that.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Kits & Survival Products

----------

